# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Campuchia mở cửa trở lại quần thể Angkor nổi tiếng

## thietht

Ngôi đền này được xây dựng trên 1 đồi cát từ năm 1060 để thờ vị thần Hindu Shiva và đã được UNESCO công nhận là khu di sản thế giới.

Sau nhiều thập kỷ trùng tu, quần thể đền Angkor cổ ở Campuchia vừa mở cửa trở lại phục vụ du khách tham quan.


Công việc tu bổ được thực hiện tại đền Baphuon - một phần của quần thể Angkor nổi tiếng, thu hút rất đông khách du lịch tới thăm. Ngôi đền này được xây dựng trên 1 đồi cát từ năm 1060 để thờ vị thần Hindu Shiva và đã được UNESCO công nhận là khu di sản thế giới.

Đền Baphuon nằm cách đền Angkor nổi tiếng khoảng 3km về phía đông bắc. Ngôi đền này bắt đầu được tu sửa từ những năm 1960 nhưng việc trùng tu đã gián đoạn khi Campuchia xảy ra nội chiến. Cho tới năm 1995, một nhóm các nhà khảo cổ học được chính phủ Pháp tài trợ lại bắt tay vào tái thiết khu di tích cổ này.

Sự kiện mở cửa trở lại ngôi đền đã được Campuchia tổ chức hết sức long trọng vào hôm 3/7 vừa qua, với sự tham dự của Quốc vương Campuchia Norodom Sihamoni và Thủ tướng Pháp Francois Fillon.

----------

